# Escambia 8-29-2010



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Put in at Quintette around 7am this morning and fished till 10am. Fished Whites river just below the main river split. Ended up with 6 bass. 3 keepers and one around 2.5 to 3 pounds. All were caught on a green and white spinner bait with a large pumpkin trailer. Rained all morning but we still had a good time.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

All i can say is you are a Die hard brother, looks like the little guy had a blast. Great report


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice report. i remember when my dad took me fishing no matter what the weather.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, brave. Kid looks scared shitlessss


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin bout--f*[email protected] the rain...

KsB


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

he wasn't scared at all. i actually think he enjoys himself more in the rain than not. he kinda has an obsession with his rain coat. pitched a fit when i tried to take it off.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

here is a happier one.


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

..nice report....thanks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i wish i could freashwater fish lol i suck at it.


----------

